# HCC coding



## ggparker14 (Jun 7, 2016)

I am interested in finding out more about HCC coding. I have read that these jobs are mostly seasonal jobs. Can anyone give me any information on whether HCC coding jobs are mostly seasonal or are there companies that employ HCC coders full time year round? Any information that anyone can give me would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 7, 2016)

Seasonal as in demand is much higher during certain parts of the year due to RAPS final submission dates typically the end of January. The process is year round. Best bet to find a more stable HCC position is to get hired by a Medicare Advantage plan. The payer I work for does not hire seasonal staff, only permanent year round positions.


----------



## dbeamon72@outlook.com (Jun 8, 2016)

*job*

my job is hiring for hcc coding


----------



## Kkelly2857 (Aug 12, 2016)

ggparker14 said:


> I am interested in finding out more about HCC coding. I have read that these jobs are mostly seasonal jobs. Can anyone give me any information on whether HCC coding jobs are mostly seasonal or are there companies that employ HCC coders full time year round? Any information that anyone can give me would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!



I'm looking for a Coder willing to train for a full time Coder.  Must reside in Florida


----------



## js2986 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi,
  I'm also wondering about HCC coding. I'm a CPC-A searching for my first coding job and I've been seeing the many HCC job listings. Does anyone have advice about specializing in HCC coding or becoming a CRC? Is CRC a more desirable certification or does it not even matter if I'm already a CPC-A?

Thank you


----------



## parthi2india@gmail.com (Aug 12, 2016)

*HCC Coding*

I am interested in HCC Coding


----------



## Kenneth.Cabrito@MiraMedGS (Aug 14, 2016)

Just curious what is a HCC coding?, and how to be one, what are the qualifications to be one!?...


----------



## clebius (Aug 15, 2016)

*HCC Coding*

I will be taking the CRC certification exam Saturday for Risk Adjustment through AAPC. I currently work remotely doing Risk Adjustment. If anyone knows of any jobs out there for HCC coders who work remotely, I would love to hear more about it. I am not happy with some of the changes that have been made at the company I currently work. 
I am also CPCO certified and will be taking the E&M certification next month. 

Thanks,
Connie


----------



## mgeorge67 (Sep 12, 2016)

I hire seasonal ft employees, however, my company works for the plans.  Most plan contracts state that the coder must be certified with at least 2 years of HCC coding experience.  We have limited opporutunities at the start of the season for Coding Mentorships.  These positions get paid an above average pay for an unseasoned coder with reimbursements for coding school and books.  At 7 months they are moved up 3 dollars in pay and at 12 months again another 2 dollars.  They are hot positions, but, always look on our website in about May for positions that are open....  www.peakras.com

If anyone has 2 years of HCC experience, we have about 10 more positions open for seasonal full time   Check us out at the same website   www.peakras.com


----------



## jmelizon (Feb 9, 2017)

*Hcc coding*



dhenry said:


> my job is hiring for hcc coding




Hi,

Is your company currently hiring for hcc coding?


----------



## rbyrhd (Feb 10, 2017)

*OS2 hiring HCC Coder*

Try Os2 Healthcare solutions. They always hire hundreds of HCC coders seasonal


----------



## MariesAAPC (Feb 14, 2017)

clebius said:


> I will be taking the CRC certification exam Saturday for Risk Adjustment through AAPC. I currently work remotely doing Risk Adjustment. If anyone knows of any jobs out there for HCC coders who work remotely, I would love to hear more about it. I am not happy with some of the changes that have been made at the company I currently work.
> I am also CPCO certified and will be taking the E&M certification next month.
> 
> Thanks,
> Connie



here you are:“The CSI Companies is looking to hire 100 plus, experienced, certified coders over the next 2 months.  If you have 3 or more years of coding experience as well as some HCC experience, please send your resume to LGrace@thecsicompanies.com


----------

